# Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Februar 2010)

*Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Nein, ihr habt euch nicht verlesen: Im besagten Online-Rollenspiel hat ein Mitspieler ein *Ei* (die Dinger die man sonst in die Pfanne haut oder in Teig einrührt) für 69.000 USD ersteigert.
Bei dem Ei handelt es sich um einen einzigartigen Gegenstand, welcher in einem Event vor etwa 4 Jahren als Preis ausgeschrieben wurde. Der ehemalige Weltrekordhalter und Vorbesitzer "Jon NEVERDIE Jacobs" hatte es 2006 vom Sieger des Events für eine Summe von umgerechnet 10.000 USD erworben.

Das bemerkenswerte an der Sache jedoch ist, dass dieses Ei keinerlei Funktion erfüllt. Es ist ein reines Prestige-Objekt, welches man sich z.B. in die eigenen 4 Wände legen kann oder einfach nur im Lager Staub fangen lässt. Der bisherige Handlungsstrang zu dem besagten Item verlief sich damals im Wind, es wird jedoch über eine Fortsetzung nachgedacht.

Quelle: Planet Calypso - PR: Planet Calypso Sees 2nd Amazing Sale Of The Year


Erst kürzlich machte ein anderer Spieler Schlagzeilen, als er einen virtuellen Asteroiden für eine Summe vom umgerechnet 330.000 USD ersteigerte und den vorigen Weltrekord von 100.000 USD überbot.


----------



## Hugo78 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Ich glaub das Spiel muss ich auch mal zocken.


----------



## Sutosal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Absolut KRANK!!!!


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Manche Leute haben doch echt nen Ei am wandern -.-


----------



## mycel-x (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Moin.
Wie durchgeknallt ist das denn!
Könnte es vielleicht noch verstehn wenns eins von diesen hier:Fabergé-Ei ? Wikipedia wäre.
Aber so...das geht ja garnicht.
Jetzt kommts wieder...wieviele Menschen in der "Dritten Welt" könnten davon ein Jahr lang leben!....


----------



## Speedguru (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Das ist echt hart... boah ich will auch soviel geld verdienen 

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## violinista7000 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das Spiel muss ich auch mal zocken.



Ich habe es gespielt, und es hat mir nicht gefallen... außerdem musst man viel zu viele freie Stunden haben


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

klar, wieso nicht.. ich geb echtes geld für was aus, was ich nur in nem mmo sehen kann. sollten die server mal abgeschaltet werden, bekomm ich nichtmals das geld wieder. nichtmals ein bruchteil dessen.
frag mich grad, was mir mehr sorgen macht, das jemand bereit ist für so einen sche... geld auszugeben, oder das jemand soviel geld UND zeit hat für so einen sch... und nichts anderes mit seinem geld und zeit anzufangen weiß.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich habe es gespielt, und es hat mir nicht gefallen... außerdem musst man viel zu viele freie Stunden haben


Jap, das Setting ist natürlich Geschmackssache (ich finde die Spielwelt relativ abgefahren^^), aber Zeit frißt das Spiel eine ganze Menge - zumindest wenn man es komplett kostenlos spielen möchte. Daher ist es ganz bewusst so aufgebaut, das man früher oder später genervt ein paar €uros in Entropia-Dollar (PED?) tauscht, um sich Zeugs zu kaufen.

Die Tatsache das man die Ingame-Währung allerdings auch wieder in reales Geld umtauschen kann macht das Spiel dann aber doch irgendwie interessant. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man als Anfänger zb. schon als "Runner" etwas Geld verdienen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDE7D6TZ7UI


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jap, das Setting ist natürlich Geschmackssache (ich finde die Spielwelt relativ abgefahren^^), aber Zeit frißt das Spiel eine ganze Menge - zumindest wenn man es komplett kostenlos spielen möchte. Daher ist es ganz bewusst so aufgebaut, das man früher oder später genervt ein paar €uros in Entropia-Dollar (PED?) tauscht, um sich Zeugs zu kaufen.
> 
> Die Tatsache das man die Ingame-Währung allerdings auch wieder in reales Geld umtauschen kann macht das Spiel dann aber doch irgendwie interessant. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man als Anfänger zb. schon als "Runner" etwas Geld verdienen:



Hmm joa, ich habs selbst noch nicht gemacht, aber es ist eine Möglichkeit. Insbesondere bei Events, wo es um das Töten von möglichst vielen Mobs geht, um den höchsten Beutewert zu erreichen, bietet sich ein Anfänger als Runner an.

Eine gute Alternative wäre, wenn man einer guten Society beitritt und sich mit den Leuten so gut anfreundet, dass sie einem das eigene FAP (First Aid Pack) anvertrauen, und man sie auf der Jagd für einen kleinen Obolus heilen darf. Das bringt als Anfänger auch recht gute Skills. Darüber hinaus gibt es auch ein paar Leute, die dies professionell betreiben.

Weiterhin kann man als Unterhändler versuchen, Käufer für Leute zu finden, die ihre teuren Items verkaufen wollen oder andersrum Leute finden, die Items verkaufen, die jemand bestimmtes sucht. Ich habe auch schon ab und an Anfänger beauftragt, mir einen Verkäufer für bestimmte Waffen zu suchen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeiten wären Beacon-Missionen: Dabei kämpft sich das Team durch ein Raumschiff voller Roboter und muss am Ende möglichst schnell sämtliche Lagercontainer öffnen, um an die Wertgegenstände zu gelangen. Als Einzelperson ist dies unmöglich. Dazu habe ich auch schon ab und an Anfänger mitgenommen und sie zum gleichen Teil an der Gesamtbeute beteiligt.
Leider sind Beacon-Missionen noch nicht wieder aktiviert worden, seitdem die CryEninge 2 im August implementiert wurde.

Das sind Sachen, die mir gerade so Spontan eingefallen sind.


@INU: Die Abkürzung "PED - Project Entropia Dollar" stammt noch aus alten Zeiten, wo das Game noch "Project Entropia" hieß. 2006 (denk ich) wurde der Name dann in "Entropia Universe" geändert. Inzwischen geht es aber dazu über, dass wohl mehrere unabhängige Planeten von Drittanbietern geschaffen werden, die dann alle zusammen im Entropia Universe existieren sollen. Der ursprüngliche Entwickler war MindArk, doch hat man nun im Rahmen dieser Entwicklung die Tocherfirma "FPC - First Planet Company" gegründet, die den Ursprungsplaneten unter dem Namen "Planet Calypso" bewirtschaften soll.


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

hm wäre für mich dann interessant wenn man davon gut leben könnte, hrhr...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



Sash schrieb:


> hm wäre für mich dann interessant wenn man davon gut leben könnte, hrhr...



Das war der Grund, wieso ich 2004 anfing.  Damals geisterte durch die Medien, dass eine virtuelle Insel für 26.000 USD verkauft wurde. Der Käufer war der gleiche der nun dieses Ei gekauft hat.
Ich dachte mir also, so schwer kanns ja nich sein, dort Geld zu verdienen.  Ganz so ist es dann aber doch nicht, außer man investiert einen gewissen Betrag. Ich kenne ein paar wenige Leute, die dort stetigen Profit machen, nachdem sie einst ein paar (hundert) € eingezahlt haben.
Es gibt ein paar wenige Individuen aus Billiglohnländern, die sich tatsächlich dort ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen. Die machen aber nichts außer Handeln. Die Kampfskills sind auch nach Jahren quasi noch bei 0.


----------



## Sash (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

hm scheint wie swg vorm nge zu sein.. nur halt mit echtem geld. gabs das auch auf deutsch?


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



Sash schrieb:


> hm scheint wie swg vorm nge zu sein.. nur halt mit echtem geld. gabs das auch auf deutsch?



swg / nge?


----------



## Regen23 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

...was machen wir heute Abend Brain? 
Das selbe wie jeden Abend Pinky.. virtuelle Eier kaufen!

Wie panne darf man eigentlich sein??


----------



## PeacemakerDT (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Ich finds immer wieder zu geil, wie dumm manche Menschen sind!
Da Prob is, dass es immer Leute mit zu viel Geld geben wird! Als ich vor 3 1/2 Jahre mit WoW aufgehört habe, hab ich meinen Acc bei Ebay verbimmelt und über 1000 Euro dafür bekommen!!! Hätte nie im Leben mit so viel Kohle gerechnet, aber gestört hats mich auch net...   
Alles nur ein viertueller "Schwanzvergleich" !!!


----------



## windows (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Das Game muss ich zocken


----------



## Low (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

opfer

EDIT:


> Hätte nie im Leben mit so viel Kohle gerechnet



Habe für meinen pennergame Account 400€ bekommen als ich den zum verkauf angeboten hatte


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



PeacemakerDT schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder zu geil, wie dumm manche Menschen sind!
> Da Prob is, dass es immer Leute mit zu viel Geld geben wird! Als ich vor 3 1/2 Jahre mit WoW aufgehört habe, hab ich meinen Acc bei Ebay verbimmelt und über 1000 Euro dafür bekommen!!! Hätte nie im Leben mit so viel Kohle gerechnet, aber gestört hats mich auch net...
> Alles nur ein viertueller "Schwanzvergleich" !!!



 Da dürfte mein Entropia Universe Account drüber liegen.  Mein teuerstes Item dürfte allein einen Wert von ~1000 USD haben, wenn ich es ingame verkaufe. ^^ Doch diese 1000 USD wären bei weitem nicht genug um auch nur ein einzelnes Rüstungsteil der HighEnd-Sets zu kaufen (1 Set besteht aus 7 Teilen die u.U. je für über 2000 USD gehandelt werden) oder eins der teuersten First Aid Packs, die ab 15.000 USD gehandelt werden, wenn man denn das Glück hat, einen Verkäufer zu finden.
Einige Avatare sind vermutlich so viel Wert wie ein ganzer PKW-Fuhrpark.


----------



## Sash (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> swg / nge?


 star wars galaxys, und das nge kam als eine art content patch der ganze spiel so umkrempelte das die meisten abgehauen sind. new game enhancment.


----------



## Hugo78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Nur mal so, macht das Spiel überhaupt Spaß? 
Wenn ich das so lese, von wegen Teile verkaufen, dann schaut mir das eher nach einem Job aus, denn nach einem Spiel.


----------



## mephimephi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

also vor 6jahren oder wann ich das mal getestet hatte, wars nervig, da du ohne die für echtes Geld gekaufte ingame Währung halt Schweiß" sammeln musstest von so Fliegen, dass dann an Spieler verkaufen, dann konnte man sich nen Minerset holen und hoffen, oder nen Gewehr und jagen, wobei die Munition sowas von teuer war, im Endeffekt hat man nur minus gemacht, damit man ja wieder für euros ingamegeld kauft... Spaß hat das nicht gemacht 

Aber die Welt war damals schon recht groß, teste es halt mal, kostet ja nichts an monatlichen Gebühren.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Nur mal so, macht das Spiel überhaupt Spaß?
> Wenn ich das so lese, von wegen Teile verkaufen, dann schaut mir das eher nach einem Job aus, denn nach einem Spiel.


Man muss keine Teile verkaufen, um weiter zu kommen. Ich wollte nur mal ein kleines Zahlenbeispiel dafür nennen, was in dem Game täglich für Umsätze zwischen den Spielern generiert werden.
Die ersten 2 Jahre konnte ich kaum die Finger von dem Spiel lassen, allerdings hatte ich auch Zyklen, wo ich 2 Monate oder länger keinen Fuß reingesetzt habe.


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

Ein Bild vom Ei wäre nett


----------



## Sash (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*

bestimmt zu klein für ein richtiges bild.. die paar pixel hrhr.. und wenn du es hättest, also ein bild, hast du fast genau soviel wie der, der ein vermögen dafür ausgegeben hat. mehr als sich das ding auf sein 2d monitor anschauen kann der auch nicht.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Entropia Universe: Virtuelles Ei für mehr als 69.000 USD versteigert*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom Ei wäre nett



Das findest du auf der Entropia Wiki:
Entropedia: Misc. Item: Unique Green Atrox Queen Egg


----------

